# HIGHLY recommended book



## jarrod (Oct 21, 2008)

"coaching on the mat" by steve scott. yes, steve is my coach.  yes, i've appeared in several of his books (though not this one).  yes this is self-published, which usually means inferior quality.  i assure you this is not the case.  as steve told me, he self-published this (he has many non-self published books out) because he did not want to have to answer to an editor as it comes from the heart.  any coach will benefit from this book, & any judo, sambo, or jujitsu coach will VASTLY benefit from it.  please, please pick it up, for your own good.  i own & have read many of his books, & if i had to pick just one to keep, this would be it.  anyone who hopes to coach athletes should own this book.  

/shameless shilling

please read this,

jf


----------



## teekin (Oct 21, 2008)

What the hell, one more won't break the book shelf.
lori


----------



## jarrod (Oct 21, 2008)

you'll be glad you did!

jf


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 21, 2008)

jarrod said:


> "coaching on the mat" by steve scott. yes, steve is my coach. yes, i've appeared in several of his books (though not this one). yes this is self-published, which usually means inferior quality. i assure you this is not the case. as steve told me, he self-published this (he has many non-self published books out) because he did not want to have to answer to an editor as it comes from the heart. any coach will benefit from this book, & any judo, sambo, or jujitsu coach will VASTLY benefit from it. please, please pick it up, for your own good. i own & have read many of his books, & if i had to pick just one to keep, this would be it. anyone who hopes to coach athletes should own this book.
> 
> /shameless shilling
> 
> ...


 

Ok how do you go about getting this fine piece of paper? I like to read alot of books on MA really does not matter the style if it is well written and has great info.


----------



## jarrod (Oct 21, 2008)

oh yeah, that.  

http://www.welcomematjudoclub.com/page5.html


----------

